# Mark Cuban Calls Out Mikhail Pokhorov



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> DALLAS -- Mark Cuban playfully ripped new New Jersey Nets owner Mikhail Prokhorov for the Russian billionaire's hands-off style of running his NBA team.
> 
> "He's a [expletive]," Cuban said Thursday evening, using a crude term considered an insult to one's manhood.
> 
> The Dallas Mavericks' outspoken owner, who made the quip while riding an exercise bike before his team's 102-89 win over the Nets, laughed and smiled while making eye contact with the handful of reporters around him after delivering the zinger. The comment was clearly made in jest, but Cuban did elaborate by calling out Prokhorov for not attending games on a regular basis.


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=5906027&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines

He tends to talk a little too much trash whenever the Mavericks are doing well..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cuban is just a nerd who no one paid attention to when he was going to school growing up. Now that he has money (from being a computer nerd), he's quick to do the "Look at me" routine. 

I thought he was a breath of fresh air when he first came into the league, but hes just become annoying anymore.


----------

